# Bodybuilding in Dubai



## Asafa (Mar 8, 2013)

Are there any people out there into bodybuilding, or serious weight training, lifting weights???

It would be nice to get to know someone who shares similar interests. Exchange ideas talk about gyms and so on....
Write here or just pm me.

Cheers


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

Hey dude, Check out The Warehouse Gym, its almost ready to open, its just opposite Lulu's Supermarket, looks pretty decent, other than that, yet to find a proper gym.


----------



## Bourne (May 3, 2013)

*Bodybuilding*

Hey man, im arriving in Dubai next week, looking to find a decent gym to stay swole  where you guys training? any good gym set ups? :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Gwayland7 (Jan 7, 2012)

I hear there is a Golds, somewhere around Deira, but I don't venture that far just for a work out.


----------

